# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ساعدوني بإختيار إسم لمحل تغليف هدآيــــا . . . ؟

## { الغلآ }

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اباكم تساعدوني بإختيــار اسم تجاري لمحل تغليف هدايا 

وشو رايكم نسوي اسم عربي ولا انجليزي افضل ؟

اباكم تحتارون لي من الاسامي العربيه والانجليزيه 

وشكرا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## dnyailwalah

*لافيتا 
lovita 

ماعرف اذا موجود من قبل بس من مخيلتي ^_^*

----------


## سوارة

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ام داليا

عالم مدهش للهدايا الارض الطيبه للهدايا هديتى كريزى لف جليتر

----------


## فطمطم2008

ممكن كريزي راب
بست راب 
راب ان سناب
جست راب ات

----------


## Om alQasem

عربي طبعا لانه لغة القران ولازم نفخر فيها

شوفي بوظبي كل مشاريعهم باسماء عربية

----------


## نور2002

هلا فديتج ع حساب مكان المحل وين بيكون

----------


## عواشهـ

ابداع..
امجن( يعني iamagin) يعني خيال..
قيفتان( الي هي gift) هديه و تان للدلع ربطها وياها...

ما اعرف صايمه مخي مشوط خخخخخخخخ

----------


## *فراولة*

Happy Smile 4 gift warp
طويل صح خخخ

fantasia فانتازيا لتغليف الهدايا

Dreamy Ribbon

جليتر لتغليف الهدايا

بسمة روح

كرستال

او 
غلف و اهدي و فرح الحبايب-- خخخ امزح

او دخلي موقع قوقل و ابحثى عن اسماء محلات تغليف هدايا طبعا عسب تاخذي فكرة او يساعد في اختيار اسم مناسب ..

----------


## &هجير&

البنات ما قصروا 

الله يوفقج

----------


## Diamonds

حلو لو يكون الاسم تراثي  :Smile:  بس اللحين مافي شي في بالي بس دايماَ افضل الاسماء التراثية 
الغالية بعطيج بعض الافكار لمحلج  :Smile:  
لاتنسين تعرضين في محلج هدايا مندوس العروس واعرضي طريقة التغليف بشكل ملفت وجذاب عشان تعجب الكبار والبنات 
حاولي تتميزين عن باقي محلات التغليف يعني يكون لج شعار معين ماركة معينة تنشهرين فيها وتنعرفين منها  :Smile:  
خلي محلج دايماَ متجدد وكل شهر نزلي ستايل معين من التغليف ولاتنسين اتنوعين في الوان التغليف من ورق الى القماش بانواعه 

الله يوفقج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## فراشه_وردية

للرفع

----------


## لمياء دبي

فيونكه -- الناموس -- المنثوره -- جواهر -- مفنود لتغليف الهدايا -- الغالي لتغليف الهدايا -- امواج

----------


## ذعذاع

رويال

هاي كلاس

مي تو

فور يو

ماي ويmy way

----------


## هواجس خير

الأميرة لتغليف الهدايا - و بالانجلينزي : Princess For packing gifts*او : حلوتي لتغليف الهدايا - و بالانجلينزي : Sweety for gift wrapping

----------


## ناسيه

هديتي رضاء محبتي.

----------


## أحلى ملك

نايس جيفت 

كادو 

وعجبنى وااااااااايد 

كريزى لف 

اللى ذكرته الاخت ام داليا ^___^

----------


## um mayari

~Gift Gallery~
 :Smile:

----------


## الجوري 44

رفع رفع رفع

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ريبون .. فيونكـة ، شريطة وردية ، .. : )

----------


## العنود 666

اممممم

الروعه للتغليف 

ماعرف شي واايد اسمااء اختاري اسم مب موجود والله يوفقج

----------


## ام اية و نور

gifty

----------


## tmyz

تهادوا تحابوا لتغليف الهدايا

----------


## LaurenChic

بينك ريبون pink ribbon
او فيونكا ورديــه


والله يوفقج

بس وين بيكون المحل ؟؟؟ ^.^

----------


## MRSA

The Gift
الهديه ^^

----------


## shoshooo

كيمونو
لان الكيمونو(اللي هو الزي الياباني) ينلف عالجسم وينحط له حزام
وبالتوفيق وياليت تخبرينا عن الاسم اللي اخترتيه

----------


## miss.floower

الله يوفقج الغاليه ...

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

شييك قفت

ماعرف كيف بالانجليييزي

----------


## الوجود

الرونق للهدايا

----------


## الحراير

افكاري او لمساتي اوعالمي

----------


## حناين دبي

سميه الغلا لتغليف الهدايا 
أو غلا الورد لتغليف الهدايا

----------


## رمانهـ

اصابع الابتكار 

فكره

----------


## سيده مصرية

جليتر
RAPPO

----------

